# Effect of Humidity on PC Components ?



## VexByte (Jul 13, 2007)

Many electronic devices have humidity specifications, for example, 5 to 95%. In a high humidity environment, condensation is prevalent which can have a negative impact on electronic devices. In a low humidity environment, electrostatic discharge occurs more readily, which also has a negative impact on electronics.

I've heard due to the Atmospheric humidity, computer monitors may appear to be blurred till they reach optimum temperature. Is that true ?

*How will humidity affect other PC Components ? *

What are the precautions to be taken ?


----------



## dabster (Jul 13, 2007)

Monitors do appear blurred initially when Humidity is very high, Consider when you boot computer for the 1st time on a Humid day.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

i've lived at places wid real high humidity and rainz... and never ever been affected by these things! i've always laughed at people who are so paranoid abt this (unless of corz the humidity is extremely high...) and also at people who 'remove their shoes' to enter a 'computer room'!!!! 

don't worry abt it... the degradation of life is neglible  unless of corz the humidity is intolerable!


----------



## dabster (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah rite removing shoes to enter a computer room is worst...[]
But the Monitor thing do happens for me, but its okay within a minute or 2, so not a concern at all.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

dabster said:
			
		

> But the Monitor thing do happens for me, but its okay within a minute or 2, so not a concern at all.


regarding that.. tho i've never experienced it at all in all these years, i think some basic things can iron the problem out.

when u switch on a computer for the first time on a humid day, put on the fan (avoid the air conditioner!) for sometime and then observe whether the same happens.



			
				dabster said:
			
		

> Yeah rite removing shoes to enter a computer room is worst...[]


absolutely.. 'those' kind of people should be taken to my fren's room in hostel.. where its difficult to differentiate between the computer cabinet and the shoe rack!!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 13, 2007)

Ahem.. 
When I sit in my room, with cooler switched on and I work on my PC, some small droplets of water appear on the VDU. But this has not in any way degraded my monitor. Its its D) 7th year and its going strong.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2007)

in extremely high humidity ur pc may refuse to boot.. Happened wit me..


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2007)

i had to change my lcd because of mother****ing humidity sorry i said this WORD but i had to


----------



## moshel (Jul 15, 2007)

well humidity had taken away my moniter last year (August).............and even now for a few days i was using another old monitor, and i used to see a blurry screen until the monitor temperature increased. so i can say this with experience.

and this year, the humidity has taken away from me my AGP 6200 graphics card and a 256 mb ram module........aah my sad story....


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

rooms with acs are generaly dry, so humidity isn't a prob


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> rooms with acs are generaly dry, so humidity isn't a prob



True, but once you switch off the AC and open the doors, there is likelihood and risk of moisture condensation on PCBs.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 16, 2007)

In my friends case Humidity causes his PC to restart again and again until components becomes hot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 16, 2007)

My friend monitor turned red due to monsoon,but it became normal after 2-3 mins.I have never faced any problem.

Posting from Nokia 3230


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm really surprised by all the replies. i've been using computerz for the past 15 years.. yes.. that rite.. at my place.. since the dayz "a computer will catch virus if u wear ur shoes inside the room" dayz... i've been at places where humidity has been extreme... heavy rainfall places.. coastal areas everywhere... but my old 386 (complete set) still works like a charm!!! never ever haf i faced any problem due to humidity!!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 16, 2007)

A computer near windows in an apartments on the seashore in south bombay can cause your computer parts to rust. I have seen the following get rusted.
TV - Tuner cards (rust magnet)
ATI Raedon 7500
Lan Cards
Geforce 6200 (I heard)
Sound Blaste ! Live Value

But all the above were not mine. I also lived opposite to sea shore in south mumbai and following got rusted when not in use.
My VGA port in the cabinet got rusted and so did my VGA plug of my monitor. But both are working working. My 56k Modem got rusted too.


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

humidity problems are supported by warrant so u guys better have warranty


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

@aditya: salt content may be the cause.i hv seen vehicles rust soon in coastal areas.


----------



## janitha (Aug 27, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> A computer near windows in an apartments on the seashore in south bombay can cause your computer parts to rust. I have seen the following get rusted.
> TV - Tuner cards (rust magnet)
> ATI Raedon 7500
> Lan Cards
> ...



Yesterday I happened to see an advt of a firm undertaking AMCs and other works at Trivandrum. Their rates are in two categories. Near seacoast and away from coast. The AMC rates for seacoast are 50% more.

@praka123
The resale value of vehicles from coastal areas  are always lower.


----------

